
Contact Us - morphics
http://contact.darkigloo.com/
======
TheZenPsycho
It's an impressive software demo, but actually the worst _contact form_ I've
ever seen.

The "win screen" is rather tasteless as well. It tells me I probably don't
want to contact them after all.

~~~
JamisonM
The win screen featuring a naked woman was off-putting, they write on their
website that they are hiring "Eskimos" and I guess they think that is funny or
edgy and cool or something.

~~~
CosmicShadow
They are called "DARK IGLOO"

------
WiseWeasel
The headline is a lie. There is no form, only an elaborate captcha that mocks
my love for both Nintendo and Police. It's not even an effective captcha since
you can just send a click and then hold down the 'up' arrow for a bit over a
minute to beat it. Obviously, I missed the point.

[edit] Headline since changed from "Best contact form ever". [/edit]

------
bsilvereagle
After browsing their site, I still have no idea what this company does.

~~~
spaceborn
"DARK IGLOO IS A COMPANY THAT SPECIALIZES: BRANDING, ILLUSTRATION,
PHOTOGRAPHY, VIDEO"

Right on their front page, guy.

------
aram
Interesting; however the "E" keybinding doesn't seem to work for me on Chrome
@ OSX. No JS errors though. "F" and "T" worked fine.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Same for Chrome on Windows.

------
fiatmoney
The muzak/MIDI version of Roxanne is what really sells it.

~~~
colept
The only possible reason this would sell is if the buyer stripped everything
and kept the MIDI for an 8 bit game based on the movie "Pretty Woman." So,
never.

------
bd
If you are interested about "Dark Igloo" (who's behind this site):

 _" Dark Igloo is Dave Franzese and Mark Richard Miller. Their design and
video work was recognized as part of 2012's ADC Young Gun's X class and has
been commissioned by diverse brands like Smart Car, Google, and Bonnaroo"_

[http://mssngpeces.com/directors/dark-
igloo/](http://mssngpeces.com/directors/dark-igloo/)

------
lukasm
Anyone knows where can I get music like that?

~~~
evan_
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ)

or a million MIDI sites on Geocities

~~~
voltagex_
Speaking of: [https://archive.org/details/archiveteam-geocities-midi-
colle...](https://archive.org/details/archiveteam-geocities-midi-
collection-2009)

------
fiatjaf
Is this to restrict contact only for those with willpower or real need?

------
DrJid
How do I actually send a contact request?

~~~
innoying
When you get to the end it lists keybinds for each contact option.

------
roymckenzie
Best captcha everrrr

